# VR6 Ebay rods



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I really wanna get some rods for my built vr6 motor so i was looking around bunch of websites and notices these for a vr6. I know bunch of people dont like to buy ebay stuff and i agree that some of the stuff is stupid but what is soo bad about these rods if anything. They seem to have a good design and they look exactly like the other 700 rods and more rods for our cars. Does anyone have these installed and what are your experiences with them? thanks guys 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-V...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

anybody try them?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Responses to this should be interesting.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

That's the cheapest set of rods I've ever seen.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

CDJetta said:


> That's the cheapest set of rods I've ever seen.


 Caleb, if you try 'em and don't need a dustpan and broom to clean up, I will try them too.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like an eagle rod IMO 

http://thmotorsports.com/eagle/eagl...7v13d/i-329451.aspx?googlebase=CRS6457V13D-24


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you like Ebay turbo's, go with Ebay rods. Cheaper isnt always better, especially if you have to rebuild your motor because one of the rods goes.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

XXX008XXX said:


> looks like an eagle rod IMO


 
x2


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

are eagle rods any good?


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

LOL almost all these after-market rods are produced in china. Hell half the OEM's are Chinese as well. Do some research and look at all the pics between tuners. When i was looking at buying a set i even found out one of the Chinese companies that produced them. One email and I had catalogues, pictures and price lists Their cheap when you buy a few sets (10+). One of the US companies selling these does take it to the next step by x-raying, weighing and matching/machining them. They also change the hardware to ARP. Add a company logo and charge 5x the price.... too me well worth the extra if I don't need to replace a whole motor due to machining flaw. At the bare minimum bring them to a machine shop check them, change the hardware and run some black bearings (OEM upgrade) you're good to go.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

I totally understand that trying to go the cheaper route isnt always the smart thing but if u look at the descriptions and also all of the text and type of stuff its made out, it looks to be the same as the ones that most people pay a lot more for. Are eagle rods good or no?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

eagle rods are good look on honda tech. also look at how much you have to bore your motor over to even run these rods....


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

XXX008XXX said:


> eagle rods are good look on honda tech. also look at how much you have to bore your motor over to even run these rods....


 Why the bore?isnt that for bigger pistons pistons mostly?? the rods seem to be the same length as the stock pieces and the blocks have plenty of clearance I thought. 



And yeah a lot of companies buy this and either check or they buy the forgings and they do the machining and inspections. a good machinist will tell you if they are chinese rods with just looking at them without caring of any laser engraved company name or anything in the packaging.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Supposedly with the 3/8 ARPs you can't get them down the hole on less than 83.5 bores.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

vergessen wir es said:


> Supposedly with the 3/8 ARPs you can't get them down the hole on less than 83.5 bores.


 the actual bolts dont go in after the rod goes down the hole, I remember someone trying to get then down there but wouldn't fit because they had the bottom caps attached wich caused the interference. the rod is actually disassembled to get them down the hole. and then you bolt the caps with theARP bolts which wont reach the bottom of the cylinder at TDC.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

the rod is too wide is the problem.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

It's because they are designed for 3/8 that they are too wide.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

XXX008XXX said:


> the rod is too wide is the problem.


 X2 3/8 are too wide, 5/16 is standard.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ohh ok then


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

ooooh so it wont work than? oh well lol


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

Please correct me if i'm wrong but i thought they could be put in from the bottom with the crank removed, and then have the pistons attached as there was just enough room to slide the wrist pin in from the top with the piston/rod combo hanging half out of the bore. Or for that matter the whole assembly going in from the bottom ?. I thought i read this here a while ago. Anyone tried it ?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

http://www.codyace.com/gallery/album55/P1010113?full=1 

Nice cutaway of the bottom end showing the many 7 mains.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

head has to come off to get piston out.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

16V VW said:


> head has to come off to get piston out.


wrong...you can pull the crank out and take everything out and put everything back in from the bottom


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't plan on any chinese rod which you buy direct from the chinese being correctly sized, or round @ the big end. These companies add value to the product by sifting through the piles of *(#%@# and doing the QC necessary to weed out and or repair the chinese stuff and make it serviceable. 

If you have the knowledge to check a rod for parallelism between the big and small end bores, proper grinding for thrust, big end size and roundness, etc- then you can probably make them work. If not, it's just russian roulette if it will spin bearings etc or not. 

Otherwise, buy some from somebody who has spent the time and money to learn how to deal with the chinese and come up with a final product that works. It's a steep learning curve.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Love2Spool said:


> wrong...you can pull the crank out and take everything out and put everything back in from the bottom


 Would you try to extract the piston from that side?


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Not gonna lie, those rods look identical to IE's...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I've seen those on eBay for a while now. They use to be even cheaper... 
Atleast get some eagles if your going the "cheap" route. Nothing wrong with eagles, I'll be using them next season


----------

